

Ask HN: What is your suggested bash shell aliases for Linux? - drac89

I was looking around for some useful bash shell aliases for Linux and thought that best place to ask this kind of question is HN.<p>Thank You.
======
ksatirli
It really depends on what you're looking for (more towards development or sys
admin stuff?)

I started out with [http://dotfiles.github.io/](http://dotfiles.github.io/)
and then populated a Git repo from there.

Personally, I have things that make it easy to apply patches, create diffs,
change to frequently used dirs and the likes.

------
eudox
I have a bunch of operating system and distro-sensitive aliases for
installing, removing and upgrading software using whatever package manager the
system has:
[https://github.com/eudoxia0/dotfiles/blob/master/home/.shell...](https://github.com/eudoxia0/dotfiles/blob/master/home/.shell/sys.sh)

------
arxanas
Personally, I use `.` as an alias for a very flagged `ls`, and `..` as an
alias for `cd .. && .`. It clobbers the existing `.` but it saves me a good
bit of time navigating directories.

------
ewzimm
alias please='sudo $(history -p !!)'

~~~
laxk
you can use: sudo !!

~~~
ewzimm
Well yes, that's just expanded in the alias. I just find please more polite.

------
MrWobz
rm as an alias for rm -i ;)

------
laichzeit0
v for vim

l for ls -ltr

